# Restless Wave WK 339 sold to Peterhead



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Was LH162 before 1948 Sold to W Robertson and J Reid Peterhead in 1964
15.55 Tons Gross and LOA 40ft Was she renamed?? 
Any info and a pic greatly appreciated
Many thanks
LL590


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

72 Olsens has a Restless Wave II, PD 421, 16 tons. Looks like her??
Douglas


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you very much Douglas ..Now to find a picture of her(Thumb)
LL590


----------

